# Umsetzen Vereinslogo in Vektorgrafik



## rolfstuttgart (20. September 2007)

Hallo,

für unseren Verein wollen wir eine Fahne bedrucken lassen. Leider (und ja auch verständlich) fängt der Drucker mit der von uns gelierten Grafik nicht viel an.

Wer kann mir die Grafik umarbeiten zu einer Vektorgrafik. Sollte halt nicht zu teuer sein.

Wie gesagt - wir brauchen Sie eigentlich nur als Druckvorlagen. 

Die Grafik ist einfarbig.

Vielen Dank für Euer Interesse.

Rolf Weichert
Jugendwart
TC Weiler zum Stein


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. September 2007)

Hi,
ich könnte das machen.
Der Beitrag wäre jedoch besser im Jobforum aufgehoben.
Wieviel ist den für euch nicht zu Teuer?

Viele Grüße


----------

